# [SOLVED] compiz-fusion wird nicht gestartet....

## buggybunny

Hey ho zusammen, 

nachdem bei compiz-fusion bei mir zuerst schön lief, dann nach einem update nicht mehr und ich es dann runtergeschmissen hab, dachte ich mir ich probiers noch einmal.........

Ich bin von diesem wiki-Artikel ausgegangen: http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Compiz_Fusion

Der stimmt leider anscheinend nicht mehr (zumindest für gnome 2.20), mehr dazu später.

Aber der Reihe nach:

Die Installation nach wiki-Artikel:

 *Quote:*   

>  Prepare the overlay
> 
> Please see the Overlay setup guide. 

 

Getan, und läuft auch.

 *Quote:*   

>  Emerging cairo
> 
> To start this we first need to make sure we have the required USE flags enabled. In /etc/make.conf, make sure you have "glitz svg pdf png" in your USE variable. If not add them.
> 
> USE="glitz svg pdf png"
> ...

 

"glitz svg pdf png" hatte ich bei mir eh schon global via make.conf gesetzt

equery sagt dazu  nun:

 *Quote:*   

> equery uses cairo
> 
> [ Searching for packages matching cairo... ]
> 
> [ Colour Code : set unset ]
> ...

 

Hmm, komisch, cairo kennt die use-flags "pdf" und "png" überhaupt nicht?

Ok, dann:

 *Quote:*   

> a) If we want to use the 0.5.2 release (or any subsequent release not specifically un-keyworded like the live 9999 build) then we need to unmask the following packages by adding them to package.keywords.
> 
> Please add the following to /etc/portage/package.keywords:
> 
> dev-python/compizconfig-python
> ...

 

Getan!

Und zu guter Letzt:

 *Quote:*   

> Now that we are ready, let's emerge compiz-fusion
> 
> # emerge compiz-fusion
> 
> 

 

Damit hab ich mir nun folgende Pakete installiert:

```

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig

dev-python/compizconfig-python

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported

x11-apps/ccsm

x11-themes/emerald-themes

x11-wm/emerald

x11-libs/libcompizconfig

x11-libs/compiz-bcop

x11-wm/compiz

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf

x11-wm/compiz-fusion
```

So, leider stimmt nun die Post-Konfiguration im wiki nicht mehr so ganz:

Das hier 

 *Quote:*   

>  Gnome Users
> 
> We are going to add compiz as the gnome Window Manager.
> 
> # nano -w /etc/env.d/99local
> ...

 

war ja noch ok, aber das hier (letzter Schritt) :

 *Quote:*   

> Now we need to tell gnome-wm to not use compiz's gconf plugin, but ccp instead.
> 
> sed -i 's/OPT3=gconf/OPT3=ccp/' /usr/bin/gnome-wm
> 
> 

 

__kann__ gar keine Auswirkungen haben, weil "OPT3=gconf" gar nicht mehr in /usr/bin/gnome-wm vorkommt.....(also ich vermute mal, das es noch in gnome < 2.20 so war)

So sieht /usr/bin/gnome-wm bei mir aus:

```
#!/bin/sh

# The user can specify his prefered WM by setting the WINDOW_MANAGER

# environment variable.

#

# If this is not set, we search a list of known windowmanagers and use

# the first one that is found in the users's PATH

#

# sm-client-id value

SMID=

# default-wm value

DEFWM=

#read in the arguments

GET=

for n in "$@" ; do

  case "$GET" in

    smid)

      SMID=$n

      GET=

      ;;

    defwm)

      DEFWM=$n

      GET=

      ;;

    *)

      case "$n" in

        --sm-client-id)

          GET=smid

          ;;

        --default-wm)

          GET=defwm

          ;;

      esac

      ;;

  esac

done

# WINDOW_MANAGER overrides all

if [ -z "$WINDOW_MANAGER" ] ; then

  # Create a list of window manager we can handle, trying to only use the

  # compositing ones when it makes sense

  xdpyinfo 2> /dev/null | grep -q "^ *Composite$" 2> /dev/null

  IS_X_COMPOSITED=$?

  KNOWN_WM="sawfish sawmill enlightenment icewm wmaker fvwm2 qvwm fvwm twm kwm"

  if [ $IS_X_COMPOSITED -eq 0 ] ; then

    KNOWN_WM="compiz beryl $KNOWN_WM"

  fi

  # metacity is still the default wm in GNOME

  KNOWN_WM="metacity $KNOWN_WM"

  OLDIFS=$IFS

  if [ -z "$DEFWM" -o "x$DEFWM" = "xgnome-wm" ]; then

    for wm in $KNOWN_WM ; do

      IFS=":"

      for dir in $PATH ; do

        if [ -x "$dir/$wm" ] ; then

          WINDOW_MANAGER="$dir/$wm"

          break 2

        fi

      done

      IFS=$OLDIFS

    done

  else

    WINDOW_MANAGER=$DEFWM

  fi

  IFS=$OLDIFS

fi

# If no window manager can be found, we default to xterm

if [ -z "$WINDOW_MANAGER" ] ; then

  echo "WARNING: No window manager can be found."

  WINDOW_MANAGER=xterm

fi

# Now create options OPT1, OPT2 and OPT3 based on the windowmanager used

OPT1=

OPT2=

OPT3=

OPT4=

if [ ! -z "$SMID" ] ; then

  case `basename $WINDOW_MANAGER` in

    sawfish|sawmill|metacity)

      OPT1=--sm-client-id=$SMID

      ;;

    openbox|enlightenment|e16)

      OPT1=--sm-client-id

      OPT2=$SMID

      ;;

    twm)

      OPT1=-clientId

      OPT2=$SMID

      ;;

    lwm)

      OPT1=-s

      OPT2=$SMID

      ;;

    fvwm)

      OPT1=-i

      OPT2=$SMID

      ;;

    compiz)

      OPT1=--sm-client-id

      OPT2=$SMID

      ;;

    beryl)

      OPT1=--sm-client-id

      OPT2=$SMID

      ;;

    #FIXME: add all other windowmanagers here with their proper options

  esac

fi

case `basename $WINDOW_MANAGER` in

  compiz)

    export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1

    gtk-window-decorator &

    OPT3=glib

    OPT4=gconf

    ;;

  beryl)

    emerald &

    ;;

esac

exec $WINDOW_MANAGER $OPT1 $OPT2 $OPT3 $OPT4

echo "ERROR: No window manager could run!"
```

Wie man am Ende sieht, gibt es aber stattdessen ein

```
case `basename $WINDOW_MANAGER` in

  compiz)

    export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1

    gtk-window-decorator &

    OPT3=glib

    OPT4=gconf
```

Also hab ich mal wagemutigerweise die Zeile

```
    OPT3=glib
```

durch

```
    OPT3=ccp
```

ersetzt, oder auch OPT4:

```
  

case `basename $WINDOW_MANAGER` in

  compiz)

    export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1

    gtk-window-decorator &

    OPT3=glib

    OPT4=ccp

```

Das Problem:

Restarte ich aber nun meine gnome-session, starte den Compizconfig-Settings Manager und wähle verschiedene Effekte tut sich leider nichts....

Sprich, auch wenn ich z.b. mal nur  "Desktop Cube" aktiviere tut sich nichts.......

Was ich auch nicht verstehe:

Auch nach einem "env-update" ergibt ein

```
 env  | grep -i window
```

nur

```
WINDOWID=35651638

WINDOWPATH=7
```

sollte da nicht auch noch ein 

```
WINDOW_MANAGER="compiz"
```

stehen, so wie ich es in der /etc/env.d/99local definiert habe?

Fehlerdiagnose:

Tja, ich würde ja gerne ein paar aussagekräftige Fehlermeldungen posten, leider gibt es keine....

- ccsm lässt sich aus der Konsole ohne Fehlermeldungen starten

.xsession-errors:

```

tail -n 30  ~/.xsession-errors 

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

SESSION_MANAGER=local/fuckup:/tmp/.ICE-unix/7276

Window manager warning: Failed to read saved session file /home/jollyroger/.metacity/sessions/default0.ms: Failed to open file '/home/jollyroger/.metacity/sessions/default0.ms': No such file or directory

Initializing gnome-mount extension

** (nautilus:7525): WARNING **: Failed to initialize libhal context: (null) : (null)

** (nautilus:7525): WARNING **: Could not initialize hal context

Shutting down gnome-mount extension

No running windows found

Info: No sexy-python package found, don't worry it's optional.

```

xorg.log:

```
 egrep "(EE)|(WW)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType" does not exist.

(WW) FontPath is completely invalid.  Using compiled-in default.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
```

gdm:

```
tail -n 30  /var/log/gdm/:0.log

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux fuckup 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP Sun Sep 16 19:51:22 GMT 2007 i686

Build Date: 12 November 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Dec 28 20:46:55 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/TTF/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/OTF, removing from list!
```

Das sieht doch soweit alles unkritisch aus?

Anscheinend wird compiz-fusion dann gar nicht gestartet?

Kann ich das irgendwie noch anders von Hand starten?

Oder was sagt ihr zu dem Problem?

EDIT:

Ein 

```
compiz-start
```

funktioniert und gibt keine Fehler:

```

compiz-start

NVIDA detected

Using GTK decorator

compiz (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: freedesktop

compiz (splash) - Warn: Could not load splash background image "splash_background.png" !

compiz (splash) - Warn: Could not load splash logo image "splash_logo.png" !
```

Leider kann ich jetzt nicht mehr mit ALT + TAB durch die Fenster switchen + die obere Fensterleiste ist und bleibt verschwunden bei allen Applikationen.

Jemand eine Idee?Last edited by buggybunny on Sat Dec 29, 2007 2:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## buggybunny

Hey ho,

mein ursprüngliches Problem - compiz ließ sich nicht starten - ist ja nun gelöst, deshalb setz ich mal den Titel auf "solved".

Komischerweise startet compiz-fusion jetzt auch automatisch mit der Session ohne das ich "compiz-start" eingeben muss.

Komisch deshalb, weil ich vorher mehrfach den X-Server neu gestartet hatte ohne Erfolg, nach einem Reboot klappt das jetzt (???).

Desweiteren, falls jemand ein ähnliches Problem hat:

 *Quote:*   

> Leider kann ich jetzt nicht mehr mit ALT + TAB durch die Fenster switchen + die obere Fensterleiste ist und bleibt verschwunden bei allen Applikationen. 

 

Im CCSM -> Window Decorations -> Command: "emerald --replace" eingeben.

Jetzt hab ich zwar noch ein anderes Problem, aber da muss ich erst mal google bemühen......  :Wink: 

----------

